# Best Mountain Biking music



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

The other night I did some nice descending with the Scorpions Blackout absolutely creating a surreal blast down the side of Hospital Hill. What do you listen to?

Jaybo


----------



## 73h 8r!110 (Jan 25, 2008)

(sigh).....ok, i'm gonna be "that Guy" right now. I dont listen to music when i ride because in many circumstances it is irresponsible. It prevents you from hearing other people on the trail.


besides i want to hear the sounds of the woods

-brillo


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*favorite track*

My favorite track is the sound of the air passing by my ears, my helmet, and my bike....

That is all that ever should be listened to.


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

When I am able to bike in the woods, I agree with 73h and Katana. Unfortunately I live in the city, and the majority of my rides are within earshot of highways and passing aircraft. To drown that out I've been listening to Pearl Jam's self titled album my last few rides. 

I also listen to a lot of podcasts when I ride.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm in the "no iPod for me" group.

I have plenty of music running through my brain all the time. Mostly, it's this:

http://hosted.filefront.com/EvilPatrick/2307876

Feel free to download to your iPod.


----------



## Last Child (Jun 28, 2006)

Nature sounds best to me.

I also feel and from experiencing others listening to music while riding that it is very irresponsible to be listening to music while riding.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Been riding almost 20 years. Never had an issue riding with music. Plus it allows me to ignore people if I want to.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I jam out to Wolfmother! For those that believe it causes issues with other people... just keep the volume low. I get SO MUCH MORE momentum when I hear a good tune that people cetching up to me is rarely an incident. Really, you have to try it on a day when you're the only one on the trail.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Chainslap is the sweetest sound!

On the way to a ride though (in the car that is) I usually listen to any metal that suits my mood.


----------



## gitCHu ONe (Jul 18, 2008)

I like music with no lyrics. So, a high energy, long lengthed tune that always works in 'First Tube' by Phish.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Natural sounds. Never ridden with music, and never will.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like hearing the world around me when I ride and so do the people I ride with. I have occasionally seen some roadies and mtn bikers with i Pods but they are usually solo... something I never understood from a communication and safety perspective.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

the symphony of wind through the trees, light & shade punctuated by flourishes of leaves crinkling under tread, and the occasional crescendo of a good tank slapper downhill.

I tried riding with music once, but it was drowned out by the roar of wind, so I waited til I got to a good lookout point & just listened there instead. Beethoven's 9th Symphony + Fidelio Overture. George Szell & period instruments. I damn near died on the spot. The word awesome actually meant it.

But not while riding.


----------



## sharpbrick (Jul 13, 2008)

i like the wind the the birds..... oh and the sound of me bottoming out my 6" of travel


----------



## Booge61 (Feb 5, 2005)

when i am street ridin alone, either in this moment, pantera, floggin molly, dropkick murphys, rancid, etc. commuting to work, depends on mymood. if iam alone in the woods, usually something hard, fast and energizing.


----------



## smallstream (Jun 25, 2008)

citizen cope all the way


----------



## uncomplientspud (Apr 20, 2008)

i listen to the sound of my breathing, crunching of leafs/branches, nature, and my personal fav(only when riding to/from trails), knobbies on pavement....nothing like it


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

these threads always turn out the same....


----------



## gitCHu ONe (Jul 18, 2008)

smallstream said:


> citizen cope all the way


good call. :thumbsup:


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

I like to follow the rythym of the trail and the tune of my bike .


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

Blur Song 2

whooo hoo!


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

i only do long climbs with music. the downhill, no way, i rather be in touch with the trail.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh no! Not this thread again!


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

A couple of hits seem to have the same effect as music on the speed and insanity of descending. I dare not mix both.  Either way, I ride with no music, it's dangerous, and I don't mean the hikers, since lots of those have their ears plugged with music and can't hear the bikers, anyway.

_MK


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

The sounds of the shifters clicking, the chain slapping, the brakes squealing, the crunch of the foliage under the tires.


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

for long x-country solo rides i listen to pink floyd (long songs that flow together) or some form of dub (i like bill laswell's 'bob marley dubs' a lot)
usually it's just the SSound of SSilence, though


----------



## rydog9991 (Jan 17, 2008)

I ride with music rarely but when I do I only put in one ear bud. I feel a little more in control when I can hear everything around me. Chevelle and Atreyu for me.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

I only listen to music on the road bike, lately it has been Le Chat Lunatique, a gypsy jazz band out of Albuquerque.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

No ear buds for me but today I had a Leo Kotke tune then a Louden Wainwright III song going through my head.


----------



## muexm (Jul 22, 2008)

Old School Drum & Bass all day. That **** gets me pumped.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

jonny427 said:


> Blur Song 2
> 
> whooo hoo!


Now there's a song. I've gone back and reriddens section because that song has come on, but on a flat section of trail.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Ha sometimes I find myself singing as I ride trails


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

I do most of my riding in a huge state owned wildlife management area. I don't feel comfortable having my hearing occupied with stuff from my ipod with all the black bears and timber rattlers I run across (I run into bears at leat once a week).

BUT if I were to listen... my choice would be easy. Thelonious Monk solo piano. ;-)










I'd probably flollow that up with a Hasil Adkins collection


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

heh, you mean the one where eventually everyone biatches about music being irresponsible, dangerous, stupid, ignorant, dumb, ridiculous, preposterous, well, you get the idea.... Hooray from some disturbed on a nice break-neck cross country pace. Seriously, noone can deny the mental and physical effects music can have on people. It's not a multi-billion dollar business cause it simply "sounds nice".......

Which brings up another point... why can you NOT wear headphones while driving, but you can wear a bluetooth headset and hold a CONVERSATION? Or turn your music so loud people in cars around you can't even hear themselves talk to each other?, let alone you hear a dang thing..... Weird huh? And they say music on TRAILS is dangerous...


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

I like to listen to the sound of my wind.......phhhrrbbrbrrrbbrrltttt.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*nature, the wind, and all that crap*

What are you guys Earth muffin nerds? Sheesh! Crank the tunes and yell at the hikers and slow pokes to get the h*ll out of the way. Just kidding....save the children and throw change at the bums at the on ramps to the freeways... 

Jaybo


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I can not listen to music while riding, specially when mountain lions are around... But I like linkin park's "In the end".

http://www.metrolyrics.com/in-the-end-lyrics-linkin-park.html


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

*Bear Vs Shark:Terrorhawk*


----------



## WickedKillerV (Jul 27, 2008)

SHEESH, ill admit i like to do both. punk,hardcore,metal,alternative,accoustic when im feeling kinda chillaxed. but usualy if im on the road and worried about being hit by another car motor vehicle i thought i would only be experiencing once in my life never mind two. 
when the parimetics are cutting your clothes off with scisors i like to be blasting some pantera cemetary gates while the person who hit me stands over me as i lay in shock unable to speak. i think ill keep the volume at a minimum. 
on the trail with friends its great to be able to hear all your friends and basicaly just have a good time talking and shootin the ****. (hey lets take a break!) well max volume ipod dude you just rode like a forth of a mile up the trial ahead of your friends you couldnt hear.


----------



## Adam_waugh (Oct 11, 2008)

I like roke music


----------



## pakdoc (Dec 4, 2005)

Radiohead


----------



## Macson (Jan 14, 2004)

Eminem....No more games, I'ma change what you call rage
Tear this mother****ing roof off like 2 dogs caged
I was playing in the beginning, the mood all changed
I been chewed up and spit out and booed off stage
But I kept rhyming and stepwritin the next cypher
Best believe somebody's paying the pied piper


----------



## Biscuit Pants (Jun 26, 2006)

Jam Band stuff like WSP,the Dead, Allman Bros, old school vibes are the best for me:thumbsup:


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Macson said:


> Eminem....No more games, I'ma change what you call rage
> Tear this mother****ing roof off like 2 dogs caged
> I was playing in the beginning, the mood all changed
> I been chewed up and spit out and booed off stage
> ...


There's something about E that brings out the beast on the trails


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

I use a either a Azonic surround sound helmet or a Skull Candy Link Pack both of which have small speakers so I can enjoy tunes during any ride. I can still hear everything around me which is not possible with headphones. I love having my own soundtrack and have done so since I used take mix tapes in a Walkman on rides. The iPod shuffle is perfect for this. Here is a random selection of tunes from a playlist entitled "a time 2 ride"

Panic	*Ikara Colt	*
Chinatown	*Zeke* 
I Will Dare	*The Replacements*
Won't Be Long	*The Hives* 
52 Girls	*The B-52's	*
Temptation	*Tiger Army* 
For You * Lars Fredericksen and the Bastards* 
Cops On Our Tail	*The Raveonettes* 
Gone Gamblin'	*Supersuckers* 
Crooked Teeth	*Death Cab For Cutie* 
The Thing About That	*Supersuckers	*
Bigger Hole to Fill	*The Hives	*
Time to Escape *Government Issue* 
Relative Ways *...And You Will Know Us By the Trail of Dead* 
Eliminator	*Zeke* 
Clones	*Oblivians	*
Nice Day For A Resurrection	*Nekromantix	*
Garbageman	*The Cramps*
Dolphenwulf *Zeke* 
Self Destruction	*Guana Batz* 
No Butter For My Bread *Oblivians* 
Length Of Love *Interpol	*
Shift Kicker *Fu Manchu	*
Marie Marie	*Lars Fredericksen and the Bastards* 
Heard it on the X	*ZZ Top	*
My Kickass Life *Supersuckers* 
Dance You Down *Gus Gus* 
Hungry Wolf	*X* 
Rudy, a message to you *The Specials	* 
I Want to Help You Ann	* Lyres	*
Por Vida	*Faraway Boys* 
Roots Radicals *Rancid	*
Thats When I Reach for my Revolver *Mission of Burma*

That last song got me fired up enough to conquer an intimidating elevated bridge. :devil:


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't do headphones while riding, but usually a Grandaddy song comes into my head, and then it's all over.

Or the Tonight Lets All Make Love In London version of Interstellar Overdrive. Nick Mason's percussion & Syd Barrett's zippo lighter slide races kinda go hand in hand with freehauling serpentine singletrack.


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

WickedKillerV said:


> SHEESH, ill admit i like to do both. punk,hardcore,metal,alternative,accoustic when im feeling kinda chillaxed. but usualy if im on the road and worried about being hit by another car motor vehicle i thought i would only be experiencing once in my life never mind two.
> when the parimetics are cutting your clothes off with scisors i like to be blasting some pantera cemetary gates while the person who hit me stands over me as i lay in shock unable to speak. i think ill keep the volume at a minimum.
> on the trail with friends its great to be able to hear all your friends and basicaly just have a good time talking and shootin the ****. (hey lets take a break!) well max volume ipod dude you just rode like a forth of a mile up the trial ahead of your friends you couldnt hear.


The question remains, are you even intelligent enough to listen to music, pedal, and breathe at the same time? Geesh.....


----------



## DIRTmrchnt (Jun 17, 2008)

while snowboarding - yes music
while biking - no music


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

we had a hospital hill where rode at fort Lewis, Washington.... and I know how it got its name


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

*porcupine tree*

listening to anything porcupine tree is so flowing be it soft or hard rocking. fear of a blank planet and the live arriving somewhere but not here is AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

In first place NATURE
But sometimes Nirvana, and other times Moonspell.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Daft Punk - Alive 2007


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

if anyone says linkin park I will smack the hell out of them!

+1 for citzen cope


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't listen to music while I ride. However, long road trips to the trail head call for Country. Something about the open road...


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

James Brown - Super funky beats are great for climbin' and bombin' downhill


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont listen to music while i ride, i like being able to hear the response of the bike while riding. For some reason i really have a hard time "feeling" it, when i cant hear it. And part of my enjoyment of biking is being outside, hearing the leaves crunch, and rocks as i ride over them. And chatting with and laughing at my friends.

That being said, I like to listen to music in the car while driving to the trails, and while putting together the bike, and while stretching. 

In my "pre-ride" mix i have alot of(in order of highest concentration):

Rise Against (my very favorite pre-ride music)
Thrice
Story of the Year
Bullet For My Valentine
Lost Prophets
Bouncing Souls
Dropkick Murphys
Atreyu
Chaimara
Jay-Z/Linkin Park (couple songs)
Rancid


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree that the sound of the woods sends all music out of the park, but at least when I'm practicing skills in my driveway and street I listen to Bon Jovi's 'Have a Nice Day' and the Red Hot Chili Peppers 'Bicycle Song.' Should try listening to music while riding, it would probably increase speed by giving your brain something to focus other than the burn in your legs. It would probably make getting into the groove easier too, like running with your ipod. 

Biking with music does seem a touch dangerous though...


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

I"m not a huge fan of riding with music, but I've been known to bring the i-pod along on days when I'm riding on trails where I'm less likely to run into lots of other riders. 

Anyway, lately I've been listening to Genius/GZA's 'Liquid Swords' before my rides. I'm usually in the minority in this aspect... I love listening to hip-hop before a ride.


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually don't listen to music but when I do it depends on the ride:

Intense, downhill: Lamb of God- Ashes of the Wake

Great Fall ride: Tool- entire catalog (particularly Lateralus)

Chilled flat ride: Puscifer


----------



## begibson (Sep 23, 2008)

what i have on my playlist right now on shuffle is avenged sevefolds newest album and atreyu's newest album. most of the songs rock out pretty hard and get me pumped


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

I prefer the sounds of Jaybo's incessant whining to recorded music. :ciappa:

Sheesh, I've tried to defend you before on the Oregon board, but, truly.....you're a pr!ck.

Please, for all us Oregonians, stay on the Washington side of the river, and blather away on the Washington and passion boards instead of the Oregon board.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Guys like Albee*

Are annoying! You have zero idea what I'm like...the internet is a place for cowards to trash others.

Jaybo


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

gitCHu ONe said:


> I like music with no lyrics. So, a high energy, long lengthed tune that always works in 'First Tube' by Phish.


When riding, I listen to whatever song is stuck in my head - usually some PHiSH I listened to on the way to the trail.


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> Are annoying! You have zero idea what I'm like...the internet is a place for cowards to trash others.
> 
> Jaybo


Yep. It's even funnier when people want to talk trash about cycling. Are you kidding me? How bad do people need drama.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Jaybo said:


> Are annoying! You have zero idea what I'm like...the internet is a place for cowards to trash others.
> 
> Jaybo


Au contraire....I know exactly what you're like.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Yes...*



nattybohfiend said:


> Yep. It's even funnier when people want to talk trash about cycling. Are you kidding me? How bad do people need drama.


He lives hours away from me, has never met me, and wants to be a jerk off. I was joking. I am VERY respectful of everyone on the trail. I was joking. The funny thing about Albee is he is like late 40s. Sheesh!


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya' know, the good stuff. Usually a mix of Punk, Rockabilly/psychobilly, hardcore stuff. Depends on what rig I'm on.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

pop_martian said:


> Oh no! Not this thread again!


I'd just like to say, I am probably the first one to say that the best mountain biking music is a loud fart after a long hill climb.....

:thumbsup:

Okay, seriously, my favorite music is that which is provided by the woods and the ride.....


----------



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

Mogwai-Come on Die Young. Awesome ride music.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Depends on the riding. If it's decending in tend to be a bit too aggressive, so i put on a nice relaxed track like "When I sleep I disappear" by cargo city or citizen cope. If it's a combination where i have to be aggressive, I'll slap metal on, but the most played album is this is your way out by emarosa.


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

I noticed that on a fast XC ride, I don't usually come into much contact from other riders. And when i do meet the 2 or 3 hikers, joggers, or other bikers in a 2 hour period, there's so many curves and hills, you can't even SEE them coming untill you have 2 seconds or less to respond. 90% of the joggers have music, so and they can actually HEAR a bike coming if they dont. How are you supposed to HEAR a jogger or hiker on dirt when your rippin through a trail? Music is just fine. Especially some punk or metal....


----------



## Triips (Aug 22, 2008)

Besides the occasional jogger or walker, theres the dude on his rig coming down the other way on the trail (theres a general rule of travel direction. well more like a guideline), so my jams blastin and didnt hear him coming, (this was yesterday) but he heard me and we were both haulin ass and that would have been a bloody mess.I took one for the team on that deal, luckily that tree slowed me down. lesson learned on that one.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I brought my ipod along for the first time yesterday. Definitely makes it easy to get carried away on the trail. That said, the live version Steely Dan's Bodhisatva really adds a new dimension to bombing a trail that you've already hit a hundred times.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Dateful Gread


----------



## 4all_timewins (Aug 17, 2007)

Nature sounds best to me.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't usually ride with music. but Drive by Annihilator always gets me pumped.






I'm a HUGE metalhead.  :band:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

super loud heavy mother nature unplugged BUT if I have to drive to a spot..the car's got Damageplan, BLS and some Ministry


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

i listen to alot of stuff , but mostly i listen to Radiohead. i listen to everyone's favorite Radiohead album OK computer a lot


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

The thread is about what music you listen to while riding, but most of the posts are about how wrong it is to listen to music. Why click and crap on the guy's thread?

During the first part of my ride I like to listen to:
Mustard Plug
NOFX
MXPX
Bouncing Souls

The second half I like:
Flogging Molly
OAR
Jack Johnson


----------



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> i listen to alot of stuff , but mostly i listen to Radiohead. i listen to everyone's favorite Radiohead album OK computer a lot


Hail to the Thief is really good, too.


----------



## MIZINDENG (Apr 29, 2009)

i like to listen to surf music like pepper, sublime, and donovan frankenreiter... that kind of stuff keeps me chill... i used to listen to some harder stuff when i snowboarded then i went too big and broke my collar bone.. i kinda learned i don't need to get too pumped up.. it comes naturally..


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Whol--e--shystacuff


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow.... *Phish*?, *twigs snapping, the wind*? I bet you all like the sound of a bong bubbling up too and the rythmic beat of a tambourine on your hip... Freakin' grow a pair, rip down some technical single track blasting some Rise Against, with your "in ear" buds (thus canceling any of that nature stuff) I mean don't get me wrong I at times enjoy a peaceful ride and listen to some easy 90's but C'MON! Nature!, YOUR HELMET?!!? DOES THAT EVEN MAKE A SOUND!!!


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

There are too many people on my usual trails to actually ride with music. I don't think I _would_ ride with music even if I had the chance, though. In the car on the way to the trailhead is another story entirely. I tend to enjoy Dry Kill Logic, DevilDriver, Roadrunner United, and Dream Theater among others. Dry Kill Logic is such an amazing band. They know how to rock hardcore.


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

symphony number 9


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

clvlc4door said:


> if anyone says linkin park I will smack the hell out of them!
> 
> +1 for citzen cope


Linkin Park


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

Zamfir, "king of the pan flute"


----------



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

Three Phase said:


> Zamfir, "king of the pan flute"


Slim Whitman rocks harder than zamfir.:madmax:


----------



## 29buzz (Nov 5, 2004)

I hear music in my head when i ride!
Climbs-reggae,rocksteady/old ska-i just find a song in my memory that fits the beat of the heart up the hill...

croozing-old school Meat Puppets!

Its like i got a stereo in my head!

before a ride-anything obnoxious-Hogscraper-ButtholeSurffers-Social Distortion.....

I like the nature sounds when i take a break.


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't listen to music when I ride, but if i did it would have to be Cory Morrow, Pat Green, Cross Canadian Ragweed, or any other great Texas Country.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

ac/dc
ska-punk (ska-p, gogol bordello, etc)
oldschool goa trance (there is also some proper new stuff, such as goasia or filteria)

and 80s gothic for long winter rides (sisters of mercy, fields of the nephilim, siouxsie & the banshees, etc)


----------



## Goattrail (Apr 30, 2009)

yay Phish!!!!!! and Trey! Summer riding with String Cheese is the best tho!!!!!


----------



## Drop the Seat (Apr 6, 2008)

Natural sound is the best riding music.


----------



## Burtonrider250 (Aug 31, 2006)

alexisonfire
chevelle


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Good post. Never heard of this subject or the replies every before. This is groundbreaking conversation.

I predict In about four years people will be posting about twittering while riding.

Sorry, MTBR.com is that slow.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I like the sound of a moose crashing through the bushes to get away from me.

The thumping of my tires on rocks and roots, and the occasional split second of no thumping if I happen to get both tyres in the air, come next


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Stelth said:


> Hail to the Thief is really good, too.


i listen to all of Radiohead main albums but i really prefer the B sides and acoustics


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure if goosebumps affects your riding style, but I love Band of Horses' 'Funeral', as featured in this video...


----------



## nikhilrn (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweatshop union is LEGIT to ride to.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't listen to music while I ride. 

Preride music: Turbonegro.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

city riding - techno to get the blood pumping. DJ Tiesto is a fav, or blutonium boy.
on the trail, not usually, got to be able to think, though might try techno during comp this year.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't listen while I ride but Two Shoes by the Cat Empire would be an awesome song to listen to.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sometimes, I listen to myself:
https://www.last.fm/music/DJ%20SnO/Home%20Brewed%20Tales?ac=home brewed









(I mix WAAAY better than I write - PM for DJ Mixes [copyright bla bla bla])

DJ S/N:0 - AKA TeknoJunkie


----------



## TRIUMPH KID (Oct 25, 2009)

I must be really old, I only recognize the B-52's and ZZ Top from your list! Never listen to music while riding but do enjoy a little Van Morrison on the trainer.



HELLBELLY said:


> I use a either a Azonic surround sound helmet or a Skull Candy Link Pack both of which have small speakers so I can enjoy tunes during any ride. I can still hear everything around me which is not possible with headphones. I love having my own soundtrack and have done so since I used take mix tapes in a Walkman on rides. The iPod shuffle is perfect for this. Here is a random selection of tunes from a playlist entitled "a time 2 ride"
> 
> Panic	*Ikara Colt	*
> Chinatown	*Zeke*
> ...


----------



## the bionic knee (Sep 27, 2007)

Usually Metallica or Slayer before the ride, nothing while on the trail except the sweet sounds of nature and my bike, and then bebop jazz after the ride...


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

Any kind of metal


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

the bionic knee said:


> Usually Metallica or Slayer before the ride, nothing while on the trail except the sweet sounds of nature and my bike, and then bebop jazz after the ride...


Yes! I'm all about the jazz on the drive home, usually Monk, Miles or Mingus.

Metal pre-ride, jazz post-ride. Good stuff.


----------



## klawler9 (Jan 14, 2010)

http://rcrdlbl.com/artists/Florence_and_The_Machine/track/Youve_Got_the_Love_The_xx_Remix

I'm diggin this song lately. It's free. I find its just the right beat for the pace I ride at.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Vlad said:


> I don't listen to music while I ride.
> 
> Preride music: Turbonegro.


X2!!!!! :thumbsup:

I don't listen to tunes while on my MTB, but when I'm on my sportbike, Turbonegro alllllll day


----------



## photorider (Dec 6, 2008)

Podrunner! electronic that's free. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

Pre ride: Dry kill logic, slipknot, slayer, lamb of god, disturbed etc...
Post ride: Yes, pink floyd, tool, Stevie Ray Vaughanect...


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

celine dion, bette midler, yanni, john tesh, John F*cking Phillip Sousa!


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

don't forget Streisand!!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Streisand's nose! Oh baby. Nasal sex, baby.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Pants on the ground!

Pants on the ground!

Lookin like a fool with your pants on the ground!


----------



## xc comp rider (Sep 20, 2009)

no music on trail, but on way to trail/race avenged sevenfold lately 

down with the sickness while gearing up, hopefully on a loop in my head while riding


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

qotsa
black sabbath
nirvana
acdc


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

oldskoolm4 said:


> Ya' know, the good stuff. Usually a mix of Punk, Rockabilly/psychobilly, hardcore stuff. Depends on what rig I'm on.


dropkicks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

When mtb i listen to everything that's around: wind, trees, tires, bike. etc
when commuting i listen to hardcore and metalcore s***! nothing better than jammin' and gettin some on the way to class/work/where ever the hell i might be going at the time.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't listen to music, just a personal choice, not a value judgment. I only care about other people listening to music when their listening affects my riding.

I ride in a lot of twisting singletrack with short sightlines, and I use my bell on blind turns because they're fast in both directions and the trail is popular. Most of the time I hear other riders before I see them, and I make enough noise with my bell for them to hear me, as long as they're not listening to death metal and trying to "flow" the trail with the rhythm.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

normally i put it on random and ride but something about flogging molly does it for me


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't generally ride with music, but if I had to, it would be a good mix of Disturbed and Chevelle's more fast paced stuff, a bit of Avenged Sevenfold, Alice In Chains: Man In The Box, a bit of Dropkick Murphys, some Fort Minor, some of Everlast's earlier stuff, some Living End and Evanescence and Danko Jones, a little bit of The Prodigy and Shiny Toy Guns, Chicharones: Little By Little, and some other bands that escape me at the moment but I'll probably remember when I listen to my iPod next


----------



## tramplejacks (Jan 19, 2010)

I like some classic rock to keep the miles rolling by!


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

The Crystal Method.

And to those whom think riding with music is irresponsible. Bologna.

I listen to music at a reasonable level while riding regularly still hear my tires on the trail, the birds singing and the occasional rider that may (not so much any more, I've gotten pretty fast!!) come up behind me for whom I'll move to the left edge and exchange hello's.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

pakdoc said:


> Radiohead


hell yeah kid a is strangly enthralling on the trails.


----------



## davyb123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Normally I don't listen to music when i ride because nature is awesome by itself, but if I ever did, it would be this!!



gitCHu ONe said:


> I like music with no lyrics. So, a high energy, long lengthed tune that always works in 'First Tube' by Phish.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Snoop & Dre


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Trail6 said:


> Snoop & Dre


2001 is a good Dre album to listen to while training.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The wind through my helmet, the "thrump-thrump-thrump" of my tires over scree, my shock valving/air exchange, a not-too-distant stream, nature sounds, my heart beating in my throat. Why would I miss that with ear buds blasting tunes??


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Tool*

10,000 Days. Aenima is very good too.
I used to be on the fence about riding with music, but IMO good music goes
VERY well with riding on the trails....


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> The wind through my helmet, the "thrump-thrump-thrump" of my tires over scree, my shock valving/air exchange, a not-too-distant stream, nature sounds, my heart beating in my throat. Why would I miss that with ear buds blasting tunes??


Exactly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

biggoofy1 said:


> normally i put it on random and ride but something about flogging molly does it for me


YEAH! FM! A little "Whiskey on a Sunday"!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Anybody who listens to music while riding and not becoming one with mother nature and getting a Zen-like feeling is not a real MTB'er. That being said, I listen to music 99.99% of the time I ride.

I also have 10 hours of continuous recording of tire thumping, sticks breaking and wind that I turn up extra loud when I go MTB'ing. For road riding, I have traffic sounds, cars honking and the sounds of getting buzzed within a foot.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

A good mix of Trevor Hall and Matisyahu.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

Municipal Waste!!!!! Thrash And Destroy!


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Depends on the flow, but how about Danger Muffin.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Really, there is only one choice...


----------



## mbshaf (May 20, 2012)

The OP didn't ask whether or not listening to music for you or not - he asked what tunes did it for you on a ride. If you don't listen to music when you ride - plant your soapbox on a different post. Go create a rant against the music lovers post or something. Geez - go camp out in a pulpit while we rock it out and zone out and forget the stress induced by people like you.

To the OP - depends on the flow and the mood man. No bad options as long as it fits where your heads at that day.


----------



## fee (Jul 6, 2012)

I like the music in this video (starts at 1:00) and it's free:
6. Heavy 24 Chemnitz Rabenstein - 24h MTB Rennen 2012 (HD) Heavy24 - YouTube


----------



## Toxis (May 19, 2011)

Borgore's Daily Dose of Dubstep mixes. Hour long mixes that keep me moving. Those are for pavement runs, nature is my tunes on the trail. Tried music on the trails and didn't feel I rode as well.


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

mbshaf said:


> The OP didn't ask whether or not listening to music for you or not - he asked what tunes did it for you on a ride. If you don't listen to music when you ride - plant your soapbox on a different post. Go create a rant against the music lovers post or something. Geez - go camp out in a pulpit while we rock it out and zone out and forget the stress induced by people like you.
> 
> To the OP - depends on the flow and the mood man. No bad options as long as it fits where your heads at that day.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

*Soapbox*

My current playlist:

- Tires on Dirt
- Tree Branch Whips
- DT Rock Pings (steel IS real, you CFers)

But my favorite track is Absolute Silence when my tires go airborne for a couple of seconds.


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

Lots of pre/post-ride Bolt Thrower lately \m/


----------



## DPSN272 (Jul 24, 2012)

depending... tiesto or jimmy eat world, pretty different.


----------



## thekrow4jc (Apr 2, 2006)

DJ Tiesto's Clublife podcast


----------



## driveroperator (Aug 16, 2010)

on solo rides I usually hit shuffle which is a lot of RATM, chevelle, some country (I know doesn't fit), disturbed, mudvayne, tiesto. Or, pandora chevelle channel if I happen to be in one of the very few spots with 3g service. 

I will say that on trails that have big DH's, I'll lay off the music. Just for the simple fact that i want to hear that stick that's 10 feet from gutting my back wheel or costing me yet another rear d.


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

this is my playlist. hit random play open my mic so I can hear whose comin' and rock and roll.


And A Ways To Go	311
Weightless  311
Rock On	311
Count Me In	311
Trouble	311
Sunset in July	311
Wild Nights 311
Time Bomb	311
The Call	311
Made in the Shade	311
First Dimension	311
Simple True 311
The Great Divide	311
Make It Rough	311
Boom Shanka	311
Sand Dollars	311
Five of Everything	311
Ebb and Flow 311
I'll Be Here Awhile 311
Beyond the Gray Sky	311
Creatures (For a While) 311
Shackled Vertical Horizon
You're A God	Vertical Horizon
We Are	Vertical Horizon
Courage	The Tragically Hip
Open Up Your Eyes	Tonic
Hold Me Down	Tommy Lee
Be Somebody	Thousand Foot Krutch
Clever Thornley
Falling To Pieces Thornley
Losing A Whole Year	Third Eye Blind
Fly	Sugar Ray feat. Super Cat
Chasin' You Around (Remastered Album Version)	Sugar Ray
Breathe	Static-X
Refrigerator Car	Spin Doctors
Hummer	Smashing Pumpkins
Cherub Rock	Smashing Pumpkins
Tristessa	Smashing Pumpkins
Snail Smashing Pumpkins
Crush Smashing Pumpkins
Rhinoceros	Smashing Pumpkins
Siva Smashing Pumpkins
I Am One	Smashing Pumpkins
Rake Skrape
Waste	Skrape
See And Believe	Sevendust
Ugly Sevendust
Peaceable Kingdom	Rush
Half The World	Rush
The Spirit Of Radio	Rush
Sky Ra
Nobody Told Me	Puddle Of Mudd
Drift & Die	Puddle Of Mudd
Control	Puddle Of Mudd
Alive (Album Version)	Pearl Jam
A Story About a Girl	Our Lady Peace
Someday	Nickelback
Sinker	Mystery Machine
Looking at the Sun	Matthew Sweet
I Don't Know Anything	Mad Season
Bombz	Lo-Pro
Ignition	Lo-Pro
Nothingness	Living Colour
Numb linkin park
With You	linkin park
Six Hour Drive	July For Kings
Real, Real, Real	Jesus Jones
Right Here, Right Now	Jesus Jones
International Bright Young Thing	Jesus Jones
Mountain Song	Jane's Addiction
Been Caught Stealing	Jane's Addiction
Born of Frustration	James
Stars Hum
Crawling in the Dark	Hoobastank
The Fallen Hoobastank
Last Kiss Goodbye	Hinder
What Ya Gonna Do (Album Version)	Hinder
Naked	The Goo Goo Dolls
Fastblack	Full Devil Jacket
Halos of the Son	Fuel
Wasted Time (G-Mix)	Fuel
Bring Me to Life	Evanescence
A Place To Fall	Emphatic
Lights Emphatic
Change	Egypt Central
Locked and Caged	Egypt Central
Break Me Out	Edgewater
Inhale	Edgewater
Sons of Plunder	Disturbed
Just Stop	Disturbed
Awaken	Disturbed
Warrior	Disturbed
Somewhere	Default
One Late Night	Default
Cold Crossfade
Stand Here with Me	Creed
Say I Creed
What If	Creed
Tones of Home	Blind Melon
Open Your Eyes	Alter Bridge
One Day Remains	Alter Bridge
Before Tomorrow Comes	Alter Bridge
Fallout	Alter Bridge
Isolation	Alter Bridge


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

I was riding through a pretty technical section of trail one time and this song came on. It is still one of the most memorable music-and-mountain-biking experiences I've ever had. The terrain, the tempo, the timing and everything else combined to create a surreal and sublime experience!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't do music - I want the entire experience of me, the bike, and nature! 

If I did (or before the ride) Pink Floyd - ANY Pink Floyd.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

The peace and quiet of being outside


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I never used to ride with it and while I won't say I can't live without it, I've grown accustomed to having it. I have a "varied" mix on the ipod and just leave it set on shuffle. The list ranges from Underground 80's stuff, Pink Floyd, Paul Simon to Muse and some recent hipster stuff.

I was headed home after a road ride on a local rail trail I use as a connector jamming some trippy Pink Floyd song. It was getting dark and I'd just turned on my lights as I approached the tunnel. Pink Floyd was a "classic" band when I was a kid and that was a while ago. It was a surreal scene as the music played and my light cast an unnatural glow in that old tunnel. When I was younger never in a million years would I have predicted I'd be riding some funky green bike in a tunnel at night listening to to Pink Floyd in my 40's and feeling more alive than ever.

Not from that ride but hopefully it helps a little with the mental picture. Cue intro to Shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't wear earbuds because I'd just be too distracted. Having said that, music is almost constantly playing in my mind though. 

While riding, I like the Rolling Stones - Street Fighting Man. 
Boards of Canada - Olson, and Left Side Drive are good too.

Sometimes I get stuck on some weird stuff like an Elmo and Rosie duet... but that's usually during longer races.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I also don't listen to music while riding. But I crank some serious, hard core death metal while driving to the trail.

That may not seem too odd if you don't know me. 

But if you knew me, you'd be surprised. I'm not some 22 year old, tatted up, back-flipping, freeriding maniac for whom any one of his rides would make a good YouTube video. I wish I was but that's not me.

Instead, I'm a 49 senior executive driving a BMW and riding XC trails to stay in shape and have fun. The death metal thing shocks people, especially when I put clients in my car and forget to turn off Liquid Metal (channel 40 on your Sirius/XM dial!). It don't fit the metal mold but I've loved metal since I was a kid and heard my first copy of Judas Priest's Unleashed in the East. 

I have a playlist I listen to on the way to the trails called Mountain Bike Metal. It contains:

Twilight of the Thunder God - Amon Amarth
Push, Pull, Destroy - Battlecross
Blow your Trumpets Gabriel - Behemoth
The Book of Heavy Metal - Arch Enemy
Murmaider - Dethklok
...
...
...

\m/


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

KevinGT said:


> I also don't listen to music while riding. But I crank some serious, hard core death metal while driving to the trail.
> 
> Twilight of the Thunder God - Amon Amarth
> Push, Pull, Destroy - Battlecross
> ...


I thought you said "serious, hard core death metal."
Just giving you a hard time.

But seriously, none of that is death metal.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

shining_trapezoid said:


> But seriously, none of that is death metal.


I'm not a death metal aficionado, but would many of those ultra heavy Norwegian bands be Death metal? or black-metal? and is there a difference?
just an example (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Not trying to be a snob or derail the thread, but I kind of just am a snob when it comes to metal, or music in general. Maybe more of a prick than a snob. ANyway, could you specify what "ultra-heavy Norwegian bands" you're referring to? There IS a difference between black metal and death metal. Black metal, when done properly has a darker sinister atmosphere and sometimes a more raw almost punk aesthetic. Definitive blackmetal:




Not all of it sounds like that, but it's a good point of reference.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Deathmetal pretty much evolved from thrash metal of the 80s and is more about being heavy and is often more technical than atmospheric. An example:





A gross oversimplification would be more death metal has come from Sweden while more black metal has come from Norway. There's a lot more to it than these two examples of course but thought I'd share some knowledge.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

highdelll said:


> I'm not a death metal aficionado, but would many of those ultra heavy Norwegian bands be Death metal? or black-metal? and is there a difference?
> just an example (correct me if I'm wrong)


Didn't see the Burzum vid in your post for whatever reason a few minutes ago. Burzum is black metal. Definitively so. Hvis Lysett Tar Oss is awesome when driving through the mountains at night.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Not trying to be a snob or derail the thread, but I kind of just am a snob when it comes to metal, or music in general. Maybe more of a prick than a snob. Anyway, could you specify what "ultra-heavy Norwegian bands" you're referring to? There IS a difference between black metal and death metal. Black metal, when done properly has a darker sinister atmosphere and sometimes a more raw almost punk aesthetic.


No, I got ya - and I think the examples you provided show a clear difference.

The 'problem', I find, is that people want to put things in 'boxes' (I'm guilty of it) when in reality, it spans/bleeds in to multiple genres.

For example, I spun/produced electronic dance music. But people always referred to it as 'techno'. If you know electronic music ... at all, you know that techno is actually a unique subset/genre of electronic music.

Just as if one knew metal ...:headphones:


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

highdelll said:


> The 'problem', I find, is that people want to put things in 'boxes' (I'm guilty of it) when in reality, it spans/bleeds in to multiple genres.
> 
> -


For sure man. People get really wrapped up in subgenrezation (i just made that word up lol) to the point where they're missing out on the damn music.


----------



## rcmay (Jul 18, 2005)

Biscuit Pants said:


> Jam Band stuff like WSP,the Dead, Allman Bros, old school vibes are the best for me:thumbsup:


This


----------



## rcmay (Jul 18, 2005)

I put my iPhone in my camelback(no earbuds)and listen to pandora on my solo rides. Usually the dead, wsp, greensky, railroad earth, lots of other jammy bluegrassy stuff.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Katana said:


> My favorite track is the sound of the air passing by my ears, my helmet, and my bike....
> 
> That is all that ever should be listened to.


I agree too. Listening to music is distracting while riding.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

metallica, slipknot, maiden


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

sometimes country, brad paisley, toby keith


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

sometimes not at all.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

If you said radiohead you are wrong that is not music.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Spotify subscription allows for playlists perfectly matched to regular rides. Fun when riding solo.


----------



## mcrn12 (Feb 1, 2013)

Primus, B52s, ...both those channels on pandora


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

I tried listening to music once and it didn't go well...to hear the music over the wind in my ear I had to have it so loud (only had one earbud in) it was just blaring and annoying.

I was thinking I'd like the "oh hell yeah, I love this song" type of renewed energy feeling when it got to a good song...but in my limited test that didn't really happen.

I usually have some songs mulling around in my head...or at least catch phrases "you could be the greatest, you can be the best...", "Stand by me..." (yes the 1950's song, even though I'm mid 30's...relaxing, I've found I ride faster when I'm relaxed and letting the bike do it's thing). It's amazing how during a multi-hour ride I can keep myself busy with just a few songs...maybe I should memorize others


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Any Black or Death Polka out there?


----------



## rcmay (Jul 18, 2005)

I turn Pandora on on my phone and put it in my camelback. I can jam out to my music and hear what's going on around me.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive been on a Static X kick lately.


----------



## Joeyd (May 7, 2014)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Not trying to be a snob or derail the thread, but I kind of just am a snob when it comes to metal, or music in general. Maybe more of a prick than a snob. ANyway, could you specify what "ultra-heavy Norwegian bands" you're referring to? There IS a difference between black metal and death metal. Black metal, when done properly has a darker sinister atmosphere and sometimes a more raw almost punk aesthetic. Definitive blackmetal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I opened this thread not expecting much, then I see Darkthrone referenced! The nuances in metal sub-genres are so vast, but you've got a pretty good description. The only thing I'd add is that black metal, while very atmospheric, doesn't have to be sinister. It's more about creating gloom and an overwhelming feeling of hopelessness. This band is a good example - Bloodlands | Ash Borer - granted they are playing a more modern iteration of black metal vs. Darkthrone. Black metal blends with other genres really well too; shoe-gaze immediately comes to mind (As The Stars | Woods of Desolation).

As for death metal, my reference point is Celtic Frost, specifically Morbid Tales. I would argue that the influence from hardcore punk considerably more pronounced in death metal than most other varieties of metal, barring thrash and grind in particular.

I find genre conventions and classification really fascinating because I'm a librarian/boring person.

To actually contribute to this thread, I don't listen to music while riding. I may start when I become more confident that it won't lead to me getting hit by traffic (my singletrack loops involve some city riding to get from trail to trail).


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

The "whoop" "whoop" of the Blue Sage Grouse; or baby ravens "yaaking". 

No earbuds required.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't like the idea of riding to music - too distracting. But I ride a bunch at night where it is trail all the way, no cars, no people, just stars, dirt and wildlife. If I were to listen to music it would probably be from the Celtic scene using traditional instruments infused with north African/middle eastern overtones. The type of music that conjures up images of wild places and misty moors. Something to take me back to days before technology - to days of plague and life expectancy in the 20s  Actually, perhaps not that last past.....  

Something like Loreena McKennitt's Caravanserai. Actually pretty much anything off her An Ancient Muse album.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

I tried listening to music on the trail a few days ago and couldnt really get into it. Part of the problem was that I was using some Klipsch noise canceling ear buds and I can hear the cable rubbing on my shirt, really distracting

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

provin1327 said:


> I tried listening to music on the trail a few days ago and couldnt really get into it. Part of the problem was that I was using some Klipsch noise canceling ear buds and I can hear the cable rubbing on my shirt, really distracting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Maybe try 70's porno soundtracks?


----------



## cramsay3 (May 23, 2009)

My playlist:
1. An hour of dead silence interspersed with random "ON YOUR LEFT!" shouts. That just freaks me out. 
2. A mix of my wife sobbing over the price of my last bike.
3. Sound of Music's "The Hills are Alive, With the Sound of FALLING...La La La La"
4. David Guetta's "Crank It Up." Get it? 'Cause the cranks on yo bike...HAR
5. Anything by Neil Diamond. Played backwards.
6. "Strava KOM" to the tune of the Beatles "Number 9".
7. The sounds of wind sped up on tape so it's sounds like I'm riding faster then I actually am.
8. Inside womb noises so I tap into the true experience of riding.
9. The sounds of my last ER visit groans reminding me to slow down.
10. Mix of people on this thread telling me I shouldn't listen to music while riding.


----------

